# Netzwerkzugriff

## eine Sage

Hallo,

hier stehen 3 Rechner, einer unten und 2 oben.

Es sind der eine unten und einer oben mit einem Router verbunden.

1. Ich brauche Zugriff auf die Festplatten aller drei, also einmal auf den unten (WinXP Pro.) was ueber den Router ginge und dann einmal zwischen den oben, also mit Crossover.

Wie mache ich das, dass ich nie viel konfiguieren muss, wenn ich umstecke?

Manual? How-to?

2. Wie vermittle ich Gentoo, das er dhcpcd eth0 jeden Rechnerstart ausfuehren soll, allerdings sich nicht lange damit aufhalten soll, wenn das Kabel nicht angesteckt ist?

----------

## ElCondor

 *eine Sage wrote:*   

> Hallo,
> 
> hier stehen 3 Rechner, einer unten und 2 oben.
> 
> Es sind der eine unten und einer oben mit einem Router verbunden.
> ...

 

für 3 rechner is das die komplizierteste denkbare netzwerkform  :Smile: 

ich würd "oben" einen hub/switch hinstellen und dort die beiden ganz einfach anstecken. dann gibts auch nix zum umkonfigurieren. der router is in dem netz wohl eher unnötig, aber sei dem auch wie, er sei dir vergönnt  :Wink: 

laufwerke freigeben und verbinden (nfs/samba - je nachdem mit welchem system du auf was zugreifen können willst)

 *eine Sage wrote:*   

> 
> 
> 2. Wie vermittle ich Gentoo, das er dhcpcd eth0 jeden Rechnerstart ausfuehren soll, allerdings sich nicht lange damit aufhalten soll, wenn das Kabel nicht angesteckt ist?

 

in /etc/conf.d/net:

```

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # timeout nach 10 sekunden

```

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## eine Sage

Was ich dann aber dazusagen muesste ist:

Der DSL-Anschluss ist auch unten, daher wuerde das nichts werden. Oben gibt es keine Telefonleitung. (Fachwerkhaus)

----------

## ElCondor

okay, keine ahnung wie bei euch in .de die dsl-gschichten gelöst werden - aber wahrscheinlich ähnlich krank wie bei uns in .at (scheisstelekom, anm.d.red.)

üblicherweise empfiehlt sich: 

```

dls --- router|modem --- linuxfirewall --- switch --- interne rechner
```

dh die firewall 2 netzwerkkarten, dahinter dann ein normales lan wo du mit den weiteren zugriffen keine probleme hast. solltest du kein zweites kabel in das obere stockwerk legen können/wollen, dort eben nochmal einen hub/switch hinhängen (wie schon vorher erwähnt). damit hast du auf jeden fall ein ganz flaches netz, und jeder rechner findet jeden direkt ohne dass ein anderer dafür da sein muss. 

einfach, billig, schnell, alt, erprobt, bewährt  :Smile: 

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## eine Sage

Billig? Ich bin armer Schueler! Mein erspartes ging fuer den Router und den Laptop drauf.

Wo soll ich denn einen billigen Router herbekommen?

Und eine Hardwarefirewall geht schon garnicht...

Ganz abgesehen habe ich so gut wie keine Erfahrung mit Netzwerken, das einzige was ich gemacht habe ist eben der Standardzugriff ueber den Router von Win nach Win, und selbst das ging nur einseitig   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDIT: Muss ich auch dann Fat32 in den kernel einbauen oder regelt Samba das irgendwie?

----------

## ElCondor

ein router ist auch teuer, ein switch nicht   :Smile:  kleine switches für daheim beginnen bei ca 35 - nach notebook und router kommts darauf kaum mehr an. den aufwand mit ausgekreuzten kabeln und "ein dritter rechner muss laufen, damit der eine auf den andern zugreifen kann" zu vermeiden sollte einem sowieso einiges wert sein  :Smile: 

nein, fat32 ist nicht notwendig, da du ja ein netzwerklaufwerk verbindest. fat32, ntfs, usw sind filesysteme für einen direkten zugriff auf ein hardware-device (perverse formulierung, soll nur den unterschied verdeutlichen). 

zum verbinden brauchst du ein programm namens "smbmount" - ist im samba-package enthalten.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## eine Sage

ok, danke vielmals!

----------

## eine Sage

Also, eine Frage habe ich noch, was kann ich angeben, wenn ich den anderen Rechner am Router mounten will?

Der hat ja keine feste IP, und netbiosname geht nicht... workgroup auch nicht.

Could not resolve mount point xxx

bekomme ich immer als Antwort...

Habt ihr eine schoene FAQ fuer mich?

EDIT: Habe eine FAQ gefunden, allerdings finde ich die smb in keinem der angegebenen Ordner...

und ohne die kann kein smb start erfolgen!

----------

## eine Sage

Also update:

Ich habe SMB einkompiliert in der Kernel, samba laeuft, die daemons laufen, nur die Befehle, aus denen werd ich absolut nicht schlau!

Erbitte als kleine Anstoesse...   :Razz: 

----------

## ElCondor

sorry, da ich bis jetzt immer nur unter linux was freigegeben aber nie direkt auf eine winkiste zugriffen habe, kann ich leider nicht mit konkreten beispielen helfen.

* ElCondor pasa *

----------

## hopfe

Hast du mal versucht über webmin die den Mountpunkt  zu definieren? Webmin zeigt dir nämlich sämtliche Windoof Kisten in deinem Netz an. 

Oder über smbclient -L netbiosname auf den Computer zu zugreifen?

Edit: Kannst du deinen DHCPServer nicht so einstellen das der Computer eine feste IP bekommt?

----------

## Beforegod

```

mount -t smbfs -o username=Benutzer,password=Passwort,fmask=777,dmask=777 //NetBiosname/Freigabe /mnt/woauchimmer

```

username und password sind selbsterklärend.. fmask bewirkt das Du auf alle Dateien als jeder Benutzer lese+schrieb+ausführungsrechte hast. DMask dassselbe nur für Verzeichnisse.

MfG

BeforeGod

----------

## eine Sage

Ok, hab Zugriff.

Allerdings nur wenn die Freigaben frei sind...

[quote]

iface_eth0="dhcp"

dhcpcd_eth0="-t 10" # timeout nach 10 sekunden 

[quote]

funktioniert irgendwie nicht...

Steht als einziges nicht auskommentiert drin, aber auch wenn ich mit Kabel boote muss ich noch dhcpcd eth0 machen....

Ausserdem haette ich gerne das Netzlaufwerk am Boot gemountet, aber nur, wie bei dhcpcd, wenn das Kabel dran ist... daher habe ich das noch nicht in die fstab geschrieben, weil das Laufwerk ja nicht immer dran ist.

Wie laesst sich das verwirklichen?

----------

